# looking for Turbo C version which supports win7 64bit....



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

guys...m looking for turbo c version which supports to win 7 64 bit.....


----------



## ibose (Mar 14, 2010)

You cannot directly run TurboC in 7 64-bit. Install DosBox, and then run Turbo C inside DosBox. Dosbox is free, runs fine under Windows 7, and the DosBox window, unlike a normal console window, *will* expand to full screen on request. More instructions can be found here.


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Apr 20, 2010)

Turbo C 4.5 workd fine in windows 7 without DOSBOX as it works in windows interface and not DOS interface but surely there r differences between the DOS and windows version...specially when u will do Graphics programming


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 20, 2010)

*www.codeblocks.org/

TC is outdated crap. Use MinGW. Codeblocks is a good IDE.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 20, 2010)

Try DevC++. Dump TC


----------

